# General > Technical Support >  Buying music online

## ecb

I am quite interested in a nineteen sixties pop group called "The Deejays", who released an album in 1967 called "Haze".  I don't want to spend a lot of money buying an old vinyl record, instead I would like a digitised version.  As far as I can see Amazon doesn't sell this, but if I do a bing search, I get some results offering mp3 downloads from companies which I have never heard of selling the mp3 at around 12 pence per track (which seems to be very cheap, compared with any music I have bought online before which seem to be closer to a pound per track).  Has anyone on this site bought music off these companies who sell this album, please?

----------


## davem

Spotify has "the singles collection 63 -68"  26 tracks or a best of album called Baby Talk 18 tracks not to buy but to listen to

----------


## ecb

Thanks for that.

----------

